#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga Para Técnico de Ti com Experiência ou Estagiário para Região Metropolitana de Curitiba

## ganacini

Vaga para Técnico de Ti, com experiencia ou conhecimento em soluções de problemas de conexão de clientes teste de qualidade, configuração de equipamentos, etc.

Whats: 041-999977931 .

----------

